# For Adoption: Little Friend



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Somehow found his way in my tank months back. Unfortunately, he's not working out in my tank. Free to a good home. Must provide references, home check will be in order. Oh, he goes by the name planaria.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Funny, moved to FW chat.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

aww its so cute, i want one


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

i was actually gonna pm u and say gimme that thing
realized how wonderful they are in tanks  hahaha


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Grete is this the size of planaria usually? I think I have snail eggs in my tank, tiiiny white oblongs, they don't move.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't know what that little fellow is , but I don't think it is planaria; at least it doesn't look like any I've seen


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what is that ?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

so far the closest thing i can find on google images is a liver fluke....


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

or this....
Platyhelminthes: Definition from Answers.com


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Somehow found his way in my tank months back. Unfortunately, he's not working out in my tank. Free to a good home. Must provide references, home check will be in order. Oh, he goes by the name planaria.


Wow, that's a 'show quality' planaria :bigsmile:


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok, I know it's an old thread, but I'd been trying to figure out what this guy was for awhile. A recent thread on Caudata prompted me to post the photo of which I was informed by admin that he's a fw leech most likely from the live blackworm culture I got. Little FYI for those who feed blackworms


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

didn't see this when 1st posted, and you no longer need my input on ID, but I did want to say it's an awesome photograph!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> it's an awesome photograph!


I agree


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Storm & Claudia  Apparently admin on Caudata thought so too & asked if they were able to use it here: Caudata Culture Articles - Aquarium Invaders: Photographs


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

you've caught some notice! Thanks for letting me use it on stormidae


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Ok, I know it's an old thread, but I'd been trying to figure out what this guy was for awhile. A recent thread on Caudata prompted me to post the photo of which I was informed by admin that he's a fw leech most likely from the live blackworm culture I got. Little FYI for those who feed blackworms


the leeches that have come in with my live tubifex worm orders are redish, like their prey. This is a new one on me - thanks!


----------

